# Such a happy hound!!



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Despite what you guys think my dog is not stressed out or miserable, in fact he's a stable fun-loving little Beagle who just happens to wear a dopey mopey look on his face all the time, it's kinda like his trade mark just like his kinked tails, it's what he's famous for. And see how happy he is?


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

He's cute.

How come his tail is kinked?


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Caty M said:


> He's cute.
> 
> How come his tail is kinked?


Me and the suspect that either he was born with a broken tail or the bone stopped growing but the rest of the tail just continued growing. It was like that when I got him at 6 months old.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Beau is so handsome. Looks happy to me


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Better a mopey look than a crabby one! My aunt has a #$%$ of a fat beagle that is stuck up and looks it all the time. Is that one of those no stuff toys on your SP? That holds up ok? I bought one for my ferrets but they could care less about it, maybe I should put it on a flirtpole for the dogs instead.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

There's not a single picture in there where he isn't tied up to something. I don't think I have many pictures of my boys tied up. I guess it's just me, but unless they are camping with us or we are at our little cove, I don't like having my boys tied up. At home they shouldn't have to be. He's cute though.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

The picture where the leash is caught on his back legs concerns me....working for a vet I have seen PLENTY of dogs who have broken legs, lost limbs and even dogs who have hung themselves out leashes/outdoor tie outs. 

ETA I have a friend who 'rescued' a lab from family who kept the dog tied out....while pictures show the dog wasn't abused, the dog is CLEARLY happier now that she gets to live inside and be part of the family so to speak. Dog has more energy, brighter eyes, has lost weight (she was obese). She is also much better behaved, doesn't dig, shred, bark at everything.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ah I can see right where this thread is going to go.. 

I love Beau zoomies, he's so cute!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

While the concerns addressed are legitimate, hounds are notorious for catching a scent and running/wandering off. So if you don't care if your dog runs off following a scent, potentially crossing a road and getting hit by a car or running into a wild animal, then by all means have the dog off-leash. There are many cases where hounds get lost and end up very far from where they originally were and the owner never finds them.
While not all hounds are like this, the majority are since that is what they are bred for; to follow scents. You can't compare a lab to a beagle, having experience with both, they are a completely different type of dog. One is bred to follow scents and be a bit more independent in that sense, while the other is bred to retrieve back to the owner.
Not everyone can afford a fenced in yard either.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I believe he's got some basset hound blood flowing through his vains also. :smile:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Ivy said:


> While the concerns addressed are legitimate, hounds are notorious for catching a scent and running/wandering off. So if you don't care if your dog runs off following a scent, potentially crossing a road and getting hit by a car or running into a wild animal, then by all means have the dog off-leash. There are many cases where hounds get lost and end up very far from where they originally were and the owner never finds them.
> While not all hounds are like this, the majority are since that is what they are bred for; to follow scents. You can't compare a lab to a beagle, having experience with both, they are a completely different type of dog. One is bred to follow scents and be a bit more independent in that sense, while the other is bred to retrieve back to the owner.
> Not everyone can afford a fenced in yard either.


Buck is a 5 month old bluetick coonhound pup who lives in an area FILLED with raccoons, squirrels, etc. And honestly, I hardly call my yard fenced. It's barely 4 feet tall and is chain link. Neither dog will even jump up on it. It's not as hard as people want to believe to teach a hound boundaries. I do acknowledge that Buck is a hound and would never allow him to roam off leash in an unsafe area but that isn't grounds to tie him up all the time. Believe it or not, hounds CAN be taught recall off leash. He is 5 months old and already getting good at it. 

As I own a hound, no one will be able to convince me that a hound needs to spend any more time on a leash or chain than any other breed.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

The concern isn't that the dog is on a leash. The concern is that the dog is never OFFleash.. it lives outdoors on a tie-out. I also own a hound (sight, not scent).. sighthounds are also notorious for spotting something and dashing off. I made sure that a solid recall was the single most important thing my dog could learn, and she does great in offleash fenced areas. I haven't brought her out to an unsecured area to test it but she does have a great recall.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

..... guys, lets not go down this road on ANOTHER thread. Too damn many have already had to be closed this week, and that's just not DFC style. :frown:


ETA: further debate on the matter will be removed. The general opposition to dogs living on chains and tie outs has been made clear many times this week,. it will not change the opinions of those who continue to do it. The same fight over and over is not productive.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

DROP IT. 

4 deleted posts after warning. any more, and thread will be closed. Again. For the millionth time this week.


----------

